# North Bass Ducks



## wvhillbilly (Jul 23, 2013)

Anyone have any experience going to North Bass for ducks? I’m the one with the “big boat” out of my hunting group. Looking at hunting the Manila Bay Area. Has anyone taken a boat in there and have any advice on somewhere near to anchor or dock? Any significant rocks? Is the bottom sandy there? I have a 24’ Hydra Sports walk around. We would hunt from shore, not the boat obviously.


----------



## Redheads (Jun 9, 2008)

I see quite a few bigger boats anchored in tight during the summer im guessing they are swimming. the sandy shore would tell me there is some sand but how far out i dont know.
Plenty of rocks out further we were about 300 yds offshore and in about 12 -18ft of water

Good luck let us know how it turns out for you


----------

